# Second opinion- Bakhuis Sexing



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had two bakhuis for about a year now, and they are approx. 15 months out of the water. Based on my experience with tincs, I'm 90% certain that I have a pair, and I'm now looking for a second opinion. Please note that I put the frogs in the bucket only to get the best possible sexing pictures. They were in there for two minutes, if that, then put straight back in the viv. 

Frog 1 (suspected male)



















Frog 2 (suspected female)



















The two of them together for comparrison:


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you have a pair, but think the sexes are the other way around.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like 2 females to me.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks like two females to me. It's tough though, the fatter one does have big toes...You could always throw the one you think is a male in with your female azureus for a minute and gauge by that reaction.


----------

